# Spider Rider 2010



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

After repainting the columns and mausoleum its time to haul out the props.The mausoleum is getting some steps and "accessories". Check out the start of the video. I like how the finish of the mausoleum turned out.

http://www.youtube.com/user/zlalomz#p/u/6/0fgExtXTUfY


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking good. I need to come by one of these nights to check it out. I'm about 95% up. So if you want to stop by let me know and I'll make sure I have everything turned on. I'm off for ten days straights starting Friday.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks IMU. thefireguy, I sent you a pm. I have the week before Halloween off and will be crankin' then.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have such a beautiful set up with the columns backed by trees opening a visual gateway to the ghost in the mausoleum. The still photos are stunning, particularly the last one with that monstrous spider The creepy cloth works very well as a substitute for Spanish moss - I would have thought it was the real thing.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Your photos are always awesome! I want mine to be like that.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

It looks like rain Thurs through Halloween so I'm trying to get things up for tomorrow and Wed. The witch cauldron motor died so I will swap it out tomorrow.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You have such a great setting for you props. It looks as though it has been there for a hundred years. Wish I could see it in person.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Everything really does look great, especially all of the texture you added to the columns. Plus, the photos themselves look awesome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your setup looks great again. The pictures you take are always amazing. Can you teach us o master of photography!  I wish my pictures would come out half as good as yours.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yep, that's an unbeatable combination - great set up and great photography


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the Halloween love. Here's another pic. I swapped out the witch motor today so Rodentia and Verminella Ratt, the Ratt sisters are cooking up a storm. No good pics of them yet. Thurs through Halloween look like a nasty storm so tomorrow may be the last set up. Big sigh.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Great job on everything Spider Rider too cool!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Your set up is absolutely awesome! Wonderful photography. Good luck with the upcoming storm


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

First daughter's party was a hit. The best part for me was the predicted rain didn't come until 4 AM. The air was mostly still so the fog was awesome. Thank you Froggys Fog and Mother Nature. Second daughter's party tonight looks soggy but fingers crossed. The best news is NO rain for Halloween. The forecast has done a 180 from a week ago. My favorite haunt gawker was a middle eastern family. The daughter brought her parents for an inter-cultural experience. The grandma just stared at the smoke belching witches for the longest time. The toddler burst into tears when the scary sound fx started.
The gardener for next door brought his wife to check out the display after seeing it in the daytime while doing yard work. It turns out she's a huge Halloween fanatic. He swore he'd build a spider when he saw it was made of pvc, a building material he knows well. Having some fun here, I hope others are having a good Halloween season too.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Halloween night was way down on TOTS after the LARGE first wave of young ones. I blame the SF Giants and a playoff game. Go Giants. Everyone was appreciative that I still decorate and it DID NOT RAIN! I ran the little ghosts in the cemetery again and will post some video. I really liked how overgrown the cemetery is looking and I think it looked better in person than in the pics. People thought I had added a lot this year but in reality not so much.I had 4 foggers going, 2 more 1000w which I picked up at Party City Halloween morning half off!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those pictures belong on a haunt calender - soooo pretty!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

I like it a lot. The detail is out standing! Keep up the good work


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice setup! The Spider is awesome!!!!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome!
This makes me want to either quit haunting now or try much, much harder.


----------



## GrimleeFeindish (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, I totally dig this haunt, I have for the last couple years. It keeps getting better, the layers of color, texture and detail just make this haunt so cool to me.


I hear that Eeekim, I live close to Darkrose Manor and they just blew me away with their haunt this year.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Fantastic!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Great photos and set up...the picture of the columns looks like a movie set...everything works perfectly together...can't imagine how cool it would have been in person...fantastic.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hey Rider, I have always loved looking at your haunt. Your one of my haunt inspirations! I love the tall guy with giant hands and the light up eyes, your cemetery looks awesome, and your witches are so cool, and lets not forget that spider and rider! I love it!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Absolutely amazing is all I have to say!!! Your display gets better and better every year. I love the overgrown forgotten look to the cemetery. Great job!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Holy crap, look at all of MY heroes weighing in. I think of my haunt, like the time I worked with a young Cindy Crawford. Without makeup a pleasant and approachable girl next door. Some makeup, hair and a swimsuit well ummm - magic.
My props aren't anything compared to you guys but I have some lighting skills and a nice swimsuit (my overgrown yard).


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

You definitely have some lighting skills! I refer to your images all the time for inspiration. You also have a very good eye for what works. You don't need fancy over the top props when you get the lighting and mood set just right. Let everyone else make up the rest in their heads!

Great job!


----------



## Movienut (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm preparing for my first haunt('11) and this just blows me away! Awesome just doesnt cut! On my knees doing my best waynes world I'm not worthy skit!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Your lighting is so incredible, it shows details, depth, everything. It's just outstanding! I love our entire setup, it is just so believable. Wonderful job!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't buy it. You have great props, and great photography skills. Add them together, and you have something greater than the sum of its parts. If you were lacking one or both, it would show. Very cool pics of your very cool props! I hope to check ya out in person in 2011.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's the video. Again not much new but I love setting it up every year.

http://www.youtube.com/user/zlalomz?feature=mhum#p/u/0/369cZWKLJiw


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job Spider Rider! I already left a comment on youtube.


----------

